# Wanted - New Legs



## Rooster1 (6 Jul 2018)

My legs have done 2600 miles this year and frankly they are done for.

Current model Circa 1969, standard size.

Any spares or a new set welcome


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2018)

@Tin Pot may have an old pair he's not using at the moment.
The pair offered for sale by @Shut Up Legs haven't been marked as sold yet.


----------



## Dec66 (6 Jul 2018)

I'm also after a set, if someone wants to swap for classic 1966 vintage, incorporating a fetching pair of "hamster pants".

I'm in the market to swap heart and lungs, too.


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Jul 2018)

Mine are spoken for, and you wouldn't want them anyway. They have a manufacturing defect which causes them to self destruct from time to time, unless fed some very magic pills at just the right moment.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2018)

my 1962 set have done 2671 miles so far and are going strong


----------



## Rooster1 (6 Jul 2018)

Fact is, tried to do my usual daily lunch ride and it was pain the whole time. Need a rest (for one day).


----------



## screenman (6 Jul 2018)

There sure is some youngsters on here, legs are good and so are the other systems here in this 1956 model. Mind you a trapped nerve in the back is going to play up for a few weeks.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jul 2018)

Would you like some new hips as well and what is the ETRO for your legs?


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> There sure is some youngsters on here, legs are good and so are the other systems here in this 1956 model. Mind you a trapped nerve in the back is going to play up for a few weeks.


Ha ha - another 1956 leg-owner here! (And my back was twinging earlier in the week after rushing into some exercises with 2 x 7.5 kg kettlebells. I think I will build up a bit more gradually with those!)

I have only done about 1,800 miles on my bikes so far in 2018 after a slow start due to the extended winter, but I am catching up on my goals fairly rapidly now - another 70+ miler is planned for tomorrow in the Yorkshire Dales.

In terms of cycling, my legs are working better than they have for a long while. The left leg looks a bit of a mess though due to its damaged veins. Normally, it is covered by a compression sock but it has been too hot for that recently.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (6 Jul 2018)

Modern 1974 model with 3413 miles on the clock this year any good? Not very long and only one dent in the left one.

I just need them for 200 miles tomorrow if that’s ok?


----------



## raleighnut (6 Jul 2018)

My 'upgraded' Titanium left leg has proved to be U/S, the right one (Standard 1962 issue) is still OK though.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2018)

1975 model here, reasonably low mileage, german in pedigree, but only available in XXS.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2018)

Set with high mileage here.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jul 2018)

1952 vintage legs here.. generally good condition, with 2000 miles on the clock this year. 
Slight damage around right knee from German Shepherd bite (the canine type, not human) but still working well.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2018)

I'd be careful, a few people seem to have reported losing their legs.


----------



## ozboz (7 Jul 2018)

‘52 Vintage here also , not going to badly after 45 yers of kneeling for the job , just not very fast !,


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2018)

ozboz said:


> ‘52 Vintage here also , not going to badly after 45 yers of kneeling for the job , just not very fast !,


You're/were a priest?


----------



## ozboz (7 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> You're/were a priest?



Yes my Son, 
So I’ll have from you 500 Hail Mary’s
Two pints of Bitter and a packet of peanuts !!!
For being Cheeky !!


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2018)

I've got a high mileage 1951 set, done 2200 miles this year and going well, I could however do with a replacement pair of hips and a new or reconditioned lower back, both worn out.


----------



## User269 (7 Jul 2018)

I'm putting my 1954 set* on freecycle this weekend, so free if you're interested, let me know. Perfect condition, done Ventoux 17 times, + all the other major alpine etc. ascents, TTs, audax etc., regularly serviced but will need feet replacement very soon. PX for bad back or similar considered.

* 30 inch model, can carry up to 12st or more. PM me for more info.


----------



## Vantage (7 Jul 2018)

'76 models here. Low mileage, 856 this year and a fair bit of low end torque but limited range. Couple dents and scratches and completely knackered but have recently had a new respray in 'summer tan'.
New kidneys will be needed in time and possibly a new right arm. Headlights are wonky too.
Engine management system blew a fuse a while back too.

Can I just have a new body?


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2018)

Vantage said:


> '76 models here. Low mileage, 856 this year and a fair bit of low end torque but limited range. Couple dents and scratches and completely knackered but have recently had a new respray in 'summer tan'.
> New kidneys will be needed in time and possibly a new right arm. Headlights are wonky too.
> Engine management system blew a fuse a while back too.
> 
> *Can I just have a new body?*


Are you fussy?


----------



## Spartak (7 Jul 2018)

My 1966 version feeling a bit wobbly at the moment...... 

#itscominghome


----------



## Soltydog (7 Jul 2018)

My '68 legs weren't too good this morning, i'll gladly swap them


----------



## gavroche (7 Jul 2018)

50's model, never been abused or overworked , doing only about 200 miles a month in summer and a lot less in winter. Good for at least another 40 years. Don't like hills but steady on the flat.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2018)

Spartak said:


> My 1966 version feeling a bit wobbly at the moment......
> *
> #itscominghome*


I think its a pair they're after, not just one.


----------



## Kernow_T (8 Jul 2018)

Spent just a cpl minutes starting these in April 2017 but only completed phase 1 in Jan so a 2018 model. Still plenty of development (a work in progress if you will) required but early signs of potential are encouraging; perhaps more so for the sprints than hills!


----------



## Brains (8 Aug 2018)

Late 1950's pair of 30" available in blinding white.
Comes with all accessories, full range of footwear but limited range of trousers. 
Upgraded at 18 years to the Hollow version which is useful for pub crawls. 
Still beat most later versions up a mountain on foot and down on skis however, not so good at hills on a bike.
Only 2,000 miles so far this year, no dents or major body work or sun discoloration.

Would swap for similar later model, ideally 32" or 34" size


----------



## Threevok (8 Aug 2018)

1967 versions 
some metalwork carried out in the late 90's
Some creaking around the pivots


----------



## Phaeton (8 Aug 2018)

ozboz said:


> Two pints of Bitter and a packet of peanuts !!!


I don't remember that one, but I do remember Two pints of Lager & a packet of crisps please.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2018)

Brains said:


> Late 1950's pair of 30" available in blinding white.
> Comes with all accessories, full range of footwear but limited range of trousers.
> Upgraded at 18 years to the Hollow version which is useful for pub crawls.
> Still beat most later versions up a mountain on foot and down on skis however, not so good at hills on a bike.
> ...


Mid Sixties set, 31". Comes with an extra kneecap.


----------



## rogerzilla (26 Aug 2018)

Sadly mine are the same age. They are in reasonable condition but the right one is somewhat thicker than the left one due to an atrociously unbalanced pedalling style. May trade for better eyes.


----------



## Bazzer (26 Aug 2018)

Got a pair of '54 available. However, not one careful owner. They have over the years been subject to much abuse from squash, running, taekwondo and cycling. 
4000 miles on the clock this year. Internally some modifications have been made and more likely to be made in the next couple of years. Externally some signs of accident damage and repairs and a tan pattern which makes child 2 laugh out loud every time she sees it.


----------

